

A low-cost smartphone accessory that can detect disease markers - sah2ed
http://engineering.columbia.edu/smartphone-finger-prick-15-minutes-diagnosis%E2%80%94done-0

======
frozenport
I work adjunct to this field and see this kind of gimmicky stuff all the time,
a research group wants a second paper from an already existing technology. The
cassettes will cost more than the phone, not the mention the labor involved in
pushing a redundant diagnostic tool. Both HIV and syphilis have very cheap
tests with quick turn around times [1]

[1]
[http://www.medicinenet.com/hiv_testing/page3.htm](http://www.medicinenet.com/hiv_testing/page3.htm)

Results from rapid tests done in the doctor's office or at other points of
care are usually available in 15-20 minutes.

~~~
NeutronBoy
From your link

> Results from rapid tests done in the doctor's office or at other points of
> care are usually available in 15-20 minutes. If the rapid test is positive,
> it is still necessary to send blood to a laboratory for a Western blot to be
> sure the rapid test result is correct. Home tests are mailed to a
> laboratory, and results return in one to two weeks. RNA testing results
> usually take a few days to a week, depending on the lab.

From the article:

> Sia estimates the dongle will have a manufacturing cost of $34, much lower
> than the $18,450 that typical [testing] equipment runs.

It's unclear from the article, but it appears that this avoids the need for
the expensive re-testing? Would be good to have some clarification...

~~~
frozenport
>>dongle will have a manufacturing cost of $34

Yeah but it uses disposables! Arnold O. Beckman made a killing selling salt
water, imagine how much money we can make selling these things!

